

Ask HN: will googles app-store be a viable option to getting a Merchant Account - csmeder

I saw this story http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/chrome-web-store-2/ posted a few days ago and was thinking could startups use this instead of getting a merchant account or using PayPal, recurly, etc...<p>Do you see a down side or a reason we couldn't?
======
mansilla
I recommend getting yourself setup with multiple methods of payment, including
Google Checkout, PayPal, as well as your own merchant account. Having a single
point of payment failure (e.g. your only payment account gets frozen or shut
down) is a recipe for disaster. If any type of risk management ratios trip
alarms (e.g. inquiry, chargeback and refund rates) they shut you down first,
and ask questions later (or don't ask any questions at all).

------
csmeder
Clickable [http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/chrome-web-
store-2/?utm_sou...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/chrome-web-
store-2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+\(TechCrunch\))

------
yanw
Original post: [http://blog.chromium.org/2010/08/get-your-apps-ready-for-
chr...](http://blog.chromium.org/2010/08/get-your-apps-ready-for-chrome-
web.html)

